# Using an Aeropress to make Coffee concentrate for baking



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

As title suggests, I will very soon be espresso-machine-less but I frequently use espresso in my cake recipes. I'm wondering how I could make brewed coffee concentrated enough to get the same flavour in cakes and buns by possibly using an aeropress.

Something like 10g ground coffee into 20g coffee concentrate using a very fine grind and a hard press?

Any experienced Aeropress users ever tried making very strong/concentrated brews?

Cheers


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

If you go very fine, you may find that it blocks the filter and no practical amount of force on the plunger will work (short of breaking things). I've found it OK (it will push through) if I grind to something like pre-ground espresso size, but if I went to the sort of thing that my Gaggia Classic needs, it would just block the paper filter. That's my past experience.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Coldbrew might be an option?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

An Italian friend who is not such a coffee fan makes perfect Tiramisu using a Moka pot. can be had for less than an aeropress these days and probably take up less space.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Moka pot might be a good shout. The aeropress can vent pressure out the sides - so if the grind is too fine, it'll come out the size and you'll get more of the coffee grounds in the brew. I'd be more tempted to do a higher dose with a higher amount of water. In terms of the solubility of coffee and how much coffee water can "hold" I'm not an expert but such a low volume of water to me feels like it wouldn't work well? (if that makes sense).


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I do actually already own a moka pot. Any suggestions coffee to water ratios for getting as close to 'spro as possible?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> I do actually already own a moka pot. Any suggestions coffee to water ratios for getting as close to 'spro as possible?


Aeropress plunged through to the hiss will hold back about 1.5x the dose in brew water, so 10:20g will only net you about 5ml of coffee. If I was looking for 20ml of strong coffee I'd use 10:35g...a bit more if not plunging all the way. Start steeping when you start getting everything together, it won't over-extract, it'll just go cold but this will give you the best shot at reasonable strength. Not sure that you'll be able to get much past 5%TDS, espresso at 10:20g would be more like 8-10%.

You're pretty limited by the dimensions of a moka pot, some are pretty close to weaker espresso (I have a 1 cup Top Moka that's ~8g:30g) others are nearer to strong brewed, maybe do a test brew and see what weight you get in the cup vs dose? See if you have scope to safely underfill the water reservoir *a little*?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Pop into town buy 10 or however many shots you require, use what you need to, and freeze the rest in ice cube trays ready for the next session.

Simples


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

********** said:


> Pop into town buy 10 or however many shots you require, use what you need to, and freeze the rest in ice cube trays ready for the next session.
> 
> Simples


About £18?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MWJB said:


> About £18?


Does that include a couple of f.b.s's preferred drinks and a large slice of coffee cake whilst he waits?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

How about just making a normal brew then reducing this down in a pan? Someone did that in the BNM group on facebook as part of prep for adding into carbonated water from a Soda Stream for fizzy coffee.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> How about just making a normal brew then reducing this down in a pan? Someone did that in the BNM group on facebook as part of prep for adding into carbonated water from a Soda Stream for fizzy coffee.


Might it not adversely affect the taste? Or maybe not an issue for use in cakes


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> Might it not adversely affect the taste? Or maybe not an issue for use in cakes


Probably not so much of an issue as you'll be cooking it anyway.

Another option could be just to use a filter brew & adjust the other fluids used accordingly.


----------



## themartincard (Feb 22, 2015)

Fellow Products released an Aeropress attachment recently aimed at trying to get a more espresso-like result, which might be ideal for what you're trying to achieve.

Info: http://fellowproducts.com/meet-prismo/

UK seller: https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/fellow-prismo-for-aeropress.html


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Get a cafflano kompresso for £60 or there abouts. I love mine, it makes genuinely decent espresso when you get it right although you'll be getting ristretto shots out of it.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

So the original query was about providing coffee for baking. (I still standby the moka, a massively under considered device).

But not sure you told us here what sort of things you need the coffee for Mr @fatboyslim?

I can foresee a a great thread here like the SourDough & Homebrew threads developing out of this?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

If you're looking into preparing Tiramisu, you can as well go for a (rather intense) filter brew, as you need a certain amount of fluid to dip them sponge fingers.

How about extracting with whisky, rum or vodka? Steep in a jar for a while or maybe cold drip...

Some aromatic components (as well as caffeine) are better soluble in alcohol than water. At 40% alc., there's almost 60% water,... think about it


----------



## thomas4coffee (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi this video for aeropress espresso might be useful!


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

I have tried an aeropress about 10g for making gellatto before and it works fine.I still achieved the taste I like.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

thomas4coffee said:


> Hi this video for aeropress espresso might be useful!


Those beans are shockingly oily. I hate it already...


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

The decaf beans I was using today for a batch of cold-brew were even more oily than that.


----------

